# Starting to get the hang of this nikon d60



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Some back yard shots this morning of my handsome bello shot in manual mode and setting the shutter speed to 1/350

































SOME MORE BELOW.......................


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh how beautiful! I wish I could get one of those cameras! Then my doggies would look so much more beautiful! 

I didnt think Bello could get any more handsome!
Nessa


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS ONE IS OBVIOUSLY NOT OUTSIDE BUT STILL AWESOME









THIS ONE I JUST THINK IS SO CUTE I HAD TO ADD IT!!









THATS IT!!.................FOR NOW



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh how beautiful! I wish I could get one of those cameras! Then my doggies would look so much more beautiful!
> 
> I didnt think Bello could get any more handsome!
> Nessa


Wow you are quick. i added some more but you beat me!!

i love this new camera but it can get aggrevating trying to figure it out but as you can see when you get it correct it is totally different than my kodak point and shoot.

thanks nessa!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!!! Your pictures are so sharp it's just amazing. I never realized Bello's coloring was so 'textured' before. He's more handsome than ever. 

I love the quality of pics the D60 takes and I can't wait to get mine. By then you should be an expert and I can go to you for questions.


----------



## Jumpshorsez (Jul 26, 2008)

He's very handsome! Looks like you're really getting the hang of it!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Wow!!! Your pictures are so sharp it's just amazing. I never realized Bello's coloring was so 'textured' before. He's more handsome than ever.
> 
> I love the quality of pics the D60 takes and I can't wait to get mine. By then you should be an expert and I can go to you for questions.


hi renoman. i can't believe the difference in these pics compared to my point and shoot kodak although there is no video option with a better camera. i miss those spontaneous videos.

as far a being a pro, not yet. i am still learning terminology and the many many options that this camera offers. some generous and more knowledgeable people on the df are giving me some help which i appreciate!!



Jumpshorsez said:


> He's very handsome! Looks like you're really getting the hang of it!


i appreciate the compliment. i am enjoying learning about photography while using all of you guys as my ginnypigs!!! thanks..LOL


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Starting to get the hang of it? Looks like you have been shooting with that for some time great shots!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you telling me the D60 does NOT have video!?!?!?!?!?!? 

Guess I just presumed it did......................... 

Well, that changes everything.....


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Renoman said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you telling me the D60 does NOT have video!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Guess I just presumed it did.........................
> 
> Well, that changes everything.....


no it does not. this camera is geared toward still photography only. the new d90 version of this camera has video, hd video too but costs 1300.00. SORRY!.BUT THE PICS ARE AMAZING!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow - you know I can see the difference. Clarity for sure. Great pictures.

I was going to ask you how you were liking the camera as I may be asking Santa for a new camera and I have checked this one out - and with people recommending it. However, I was concerned it being too much camera. I'm using a Canon A620 Powershot and missing the action shots of my dogs. 

So, i'm guessing you are giving it a thumbs up?

Maureen


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Wow - you know I can see the difference. Clarity for sure. Great pictures.
> 
> I was going to ask you how you were liking the camera as I may be asking Santa for a new camera and I have checked this one out - and with people recommending it. However, I was concerned it being too much camera. I'm using a Canon A620 Powershot and missing the action shots of my dogs.
> 
> ...


well you definately can't compare a point and shoot to a real camera like the d60 or better. i loved my point and shoot 5 megpixel kodak for years but exactly what you said above is the reason i love this camera....i was sick of missing shots because of slow shutter speeds!! the d60 has 0 lag time, you aim you shoot and you recieve the pic you were meant to get before your dog moves!! and then the second it is done shooting that pic you can take another immediately. point and shoots have that annoying delay. it will take some reading and experimenting to learn the ropes or just use auto but i am finding out to get the real nice clear professional looking pics you need to use actual modes in which you adjust the shutter speeds and aperture etc.
on the downside there isn't video on these types of cameras except the newer d90 but it is 1200 or 1300.00 dollars.

this is considered an entry level dslr but it is more camera than i need and will suit me for years to come hopefully!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

jcd, those are great shots so clear and crisp! You can teach me now LOL.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

jcd said:


> THIS ONE IS OBVIOUSLY NOT OUTSIDE BUT STILL AWESOME


I need a camera upgrade,seems everyones getting new ones around here.

Pics are awesome J but this is my favourite,reminds me of Blake.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

wow jcd, those are AWESOME pics!!! Is bello getting darker or is that the new camera? He looks gorgeous!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Those first two pics are just stunning...beautiful!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Awsome pics. Don't ya just love that D60? I have a Nikon D70s Digital SLR and it's awsome.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> jcd, those are great shots so clear and crisp! You can teach me now LOL.


thanks dieselsmama. i am still learning myself but am learning more about definitions and terms little by little. there is so much more to photography than just pointing and shooting. its alot of fun!



Mr Pooch said:


> I need a camera upgrade,seems everyones getting new ones around here.
> 
> Pics are awesome J but this is my favourite,reminds me of Blake.


hey pooch what up? i got the itch for an upgrade and i love this d60. i wanted the d80 or d90 but the wife said take it or leave it so guess what i did!LOL. the price difference i $500 higher for the d80 and $1000.00 for the d90. they have some additonal options but for that much more the d60 is just fine for me!

ya like i said before many times, when bellos ears are back there is no mistaking he is part pitty and even when they are down but he has many looks and all of them awesome!! thanks and say hello to blake for me!!



MyCharlie said:


> wow jcd, those are AWESOME pics!!! Is bello getting darker or is that the new camera? He looks gorgeous!


no he isn't changing in color at all. i do beleive it is the quality of this camera as long as the setting are correct. he really is very photogenic with his colors and expressions. i did not know it as much until these shots. thanks!!



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Those first two pics are just stunning...beautiful!


thank you groovygroomer777. they are 2 of my favorites also!



Lonewolfblue said:


> Awsome pics. Don't ya just love that D60? I have a Nikon D70s Digital SLR and it's awsome.


they told me the d70 was discontiniued. i wanted to go to the d70 because the d80 was more $ but they said the d60 was their newest one out. i said then why did they go down in the number from 70 to 60 ? he couldn't answer me. heheheh. i got him there. he did say they are very comparable. i am new to a real camera with proffesional like modes and options but i am eager to learn all the different things you can do!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, the d70 is a step up from the d60, but from what I've researched, there's a small flaw in the d70 that makes the color in the d60 a little more precise. Other than that, the d70 does have quite a bit more for features. I got mine through an ebay store several years ago.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

jcd said:


> THIS ONE I JUST THINK IS SO CUTE I HAD TO ADD IT!!


It looks like you can see his soul through his eyes. Love the other shots as well!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Actually, the d70 is a step up from the d60, but from what I've researched, there's a small flaw in the d70 that makes the color in the d60 a little more precise. Other than that, the d70 does have quite a bit more for features. I got mine through an ebay store several years ago.


that is exactly what i was saying. usually the higher the # the newer the model but in this case the 70 was out before the 6o was. my question was and still is , "why did they go down to the # 60 if they improved the # 70camera. they should have called it "75" since there is already a d80 also. the d80 has a better focus system than the 60 or 70 from what i have been told and slightly more megapixels. the 90 is the nicest one in this class with many upgrades and 720p video but it is also $1300.00 smackers.



PatriciaLynn said:


> It looks like you can see his soul through his eyes. Love the other shots as well!


thank you. i agree about his eyes in that shot. he just has a sweet look!! thanks again......jcd


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

The 60 was out before the 70 was. But when they went to the 70, they made a few changes, and one change they made caused the colors to be a little less perfect. But you really can't tell the difference with the human eye anyways. When I got my d70s, the 60's were available as well, and the 200 was just coming out.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice shots! Love the color that comes out!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> The 60 was out before the 70 was. But when they went to the 70, they made a few changes, and one change they made caused the colors to be a little less perfect. But you really can't tell the difference with the human eye anyways. When I got my d70s, the 60's were available as well, and the 200 was just coming out.


i asked best buy about the 70 being they had a 40,50,60,80,90 but no 70. he said they stopped producing them because of a certain problem and replaced them with the 60 series. he said the 60 just came out on the market in feb. or march of 08'. maybe he was lying to me ?



Woofy<3 said:


> Very nice shots! Love the color that comes out!


thanks woofy! i am thrilled with them. i hope i can match those in future shots!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be because I've had my d70s now for about 4 years, maybe 5. As for the 60, I don't think it just came out this year, I think it was out when I got mine. It may have come out after the 70, but when I got mine, I think the 60 was available as well, if I remember right. I didn't get the 200 because it was like 1300.00 more than the 70. I paid about 1100.00 for mine with the case, 6GB Microdrive, 3 lenses, and more. I'm happy with my d70s, it does very well.

I did a little more research real quick, and found that my d70s is an update to the d70. Maybe the d70 was the one with the problem, but it's still hard finding info on the d70s. Wasn't a lot made I think.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Could be because I've had my d70s now for about 4 years, maybe 5. As for the 60, I don't think it just came out this year, I think it was out when I got mine. It may have come out after the 70, but when I got mine, I think the 60 was available as well, if I remember right. I didn't get the 200 because it was like 1300.00 more than the 70. I paid about 1100.00 for mine with the case, 6GB Microdrive, 3 lenses, and more. I'm happy with my d70s, it does very well.
> 
> I did a little more research real quick, and found that my d70s is an update to the d70. Maybe the d70 was the one with the problem, but it's still hard finding info on the d70s. Wasn't a lot made I think.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Could be because I've had my d70s now for about 4 years, maybe 5. *As for the 60, I don't think it just came out this year, I think it was out when I got mine. It may have come out after the 70, but when I got mine, I think the 60 was available as well*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nikon D60 *unveiled*
BY: David Rasnake, DigitalCameraReview.com Editor 

_*PUBLISHED: 1/28/2008*_

For those of us who could never understand why Nikon called the upgrade to its entry-level D40 the D40x, _the company has rectified the situation this evening with the announcement of the Nikon D60 DSLR._--------------------------------------------------------------------------

from what i found the best buy guys were correct. the d60 is the newest nikon out besides the d90. i do believe the d80 was the original replacement for the d70. i don't believe they still make the d70s but i am not sure. the 70 had more features than the 60 but the 60 has the newest features in its classs being it is an improvement from the d40x, atleast that is the way i understand it.

either way they both are so much better than a point and shoot. except for video!! i am glad we met though because it made me read alot and i learned several new things along the way!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I need to learn more on how to use mine, lol. But in doing more research on mine, I'm finding that it has some major flaws in it. Particularily in the Auto mode.

http://www.pbase.com/jtodhunter/d70_problems


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I had the D70 for awhile. It was a great camera, but I did have some problems with the white balance. It always turned out way too cool for my liking. The light metering was a bit off on auto as well. I've shot with the D60, D80 and D40X and the tech seems to have improved quite vastly. 

The photos are beautiful. You did a great job of keeping the eyes in focus which is the most important part of any headshot. Lovely action shots as well. My favourite is the third to last.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> I need to learn more on how to use mine, lol. But in doing more research on mine, I'm finding that it has some major flaws in it. Particularily in the Auto mode.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/jtodhunter/d70_problems


 he 
i am not familar with the 70 at all and really not the 60 to much yet but i am learning what each setting means little at a time. what i have learned is that no matter what setting i try that may end up being the perfect setting is probably perfect for that particular place,time of day or surroundings only. i have been trying to memorize the setting that come out real nice but have found out that those settings are not going to work for anything else i shoot unless i get lucky. these bello shots were in early morning in shade. i haven't been able to duplicate the quality look of these pics as of yet. i am posting a few more new ones from today but aren't sure how they look yet,



rosemaryninja said:


> I had the D70 for awhile. It was a great camera, but I did have some problems with the white balance. It always turned out way too cool for my liking. The light metering was a bit off on auto as well. I've shot with the D60, D80 and D40X and the tech seems to have improved quite vastly.
> 
> The photos are beautiful. You did a great job of keeping the eyes in focus which is the most important part of any headshot. Lovely action shots as well. My favourite is the third to last.


well the d60 replaced the d40x i do believe. the d80 is the newer version of the d70 i believe and does have several better options than the d60 and costs about 200 more without the extra vr zoom lense. with that lense it would be $500 more so i went with the d60. a big upgrade from my kodak. 

thank you for the compliments on the photos but i am not sure if i knew i was keeping the eyes in focus or not but he posed so nicely for me in some of those shots i was fortunate, but thanks!!


----------

